# Nano cube Dennerle 30L



## alexandre (10 Jul 2011)

Hi all,

After a break from the hobby, I decided to set up a 30L cube.

3 days after planting.






Now 3 month later.





And a little video, sorry for the quality.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKTIz5VvgiM


----------



## Mrmikey (10 Jul 2011)

Really cool tank that is mate, have u got some stats on it light, dosing, filtration etc


----------



## alexandre (10 Jul 2011)

Thanks Mrmikey. It is a simple layout just to put me back in the routine. But this little tank is a joy, in 3 month I only cleaned the glass pipes and glass once. Got some diatom for a couples of weeks after a month. Then some cyano, done a black out and double the N. Since no thing. Easy going really   

Light: 2x Arcpod 11W/ 10hrs, they will be replace next week buy a Duo Boy 26W
Substrat: Manado and Aqua Basis plus
Filtration: Hydor Prime 10, Cal Aqua Influx X1 and Efflux F1
CO2: 500gr canister, Cal Aqua nano Drop Checker, cabochon ruby, nano diffuser boyu / Dennerle
Ferts: All from Easy Life, Daily= ProFito: 0.5ml
                                                EasyCarbo: 2ml
                                                Ferro: 0.5ml
                                                Potassium: 0.5ml
                                                Nitro: 1ml
                                                Fosfo:1ml
Water: Well I don't know, don't test anything. I am new in the area, but been told the water is quiet hard.

I think that's all. If you have other question, you are welcome.


----------



## Mrmikey (10 Jul 2011)

alexandre said:
			
		

> Thanks Mrmikey. It is a simple layout just to put me back in the routine. But this little tank is a joy, in 3 month I only cleaned the glass pipes and glass once. Got some diatom for a couples of weeks after a month. Then some cyano, done a black out and double the N. Since no thing. Easy going really
> 
> Light: 2x Arcpod 11W/ 10hrs, they will be replace next week buy a Duo Boy 26W
> Substrat: Manado and Aqua Basis plus
> ...



Well I think you have done a really nice job. I like it a lot and definitely think u made a good chose getting back into the hobby. 

Thanks for listing your tank stats I always like to see how other people are getting on with their dennerales. 

I'm so jealous of your hc it looks great, if I could get that like mine I would be so chuffed.... It's always given me trouble... Always. 

Loving the plants at the back as well what are those ? actually what plants and fish have u got in there ?


----------



## alexandre (11 Jul 2011)

Thanks again. Hc need quiet a bit of ferts in the water colon I think. I did grow it in soft water (RO) and hight light, then now in hard water and moderate light (the bulbs are quiet old, well over a year of use). The only thing in common with those bacs are the EI dosing.

The Fishes are Hyphessobrycon Amandae, I have as well some red cherries and few Spiny Zebra Nerite Snails.
The plants: Hemianthus callitrichoides 
                  Hemianthus micranthemoides 
                  Lilaeopsis brasiliensis 
                  Cryptocoryne parva 
                  Eleocharis Acicularis
                  Rotala rotundifolia 
                  Rotala sp. green
                  Macaya


----------



## Mrmikey (12 Jul 2011)

Thanks for listing your plants I'm not very good with the names. I will be keeping my fingers crossed my hc grows like yours. I've got one 11w and one 18w on my tank now after reading ur post. Co2 high, 5ml all in one  - daily, 1ml  easycarb daily, good flow down to substrate, and have gone up to 8hrs light instead of 6. See how it gos


----------



## alexandre (12 Jul 2011)

No problem   
I started too with 6hrs photoperiode and the HC and HM wasn't doing to well, specially the HM. Which I never had problem before.
For me it is glosso I hallways had problem (if you check my hold journal). It grow fast, like glosso but tall, even with 1W/Ltr  :?:  :?:  :?: Red plants idem, Rotundifolia, Arcuata never goes nice red like you see in other aquariums.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Jul 2011)

Hey Alex,

Great to see you back in the game mate!  

The 'scape is lovely.


----------



## alexandre (12 Jul 2011)

Thanks George.

Nice to see you posting here. The scape is okay, not really what I wanted to do. Just fill it with fast growing plants for a start and it is going nicely. But that time I am in the right country for this hobby   .  
But moving country, new house, furnitures etc... So I will probably need an other year before I can have fun in fishkeeping (I don't speak german).


----------



## alexandre (15 Jul 2011)

Received the new light.  
Few pictures before a big trim.


----------



## gmartins (15 Jul 2011)

Hi Alexandre,

I was also considering getting the Duo Boy light. What do you think of it so far?

Nice scape BTW!!!

cheers,

GM


----------



## alexandre (16 Jul 2011)

gmartins said:
			
		

> Hi Alexandre,
> 
> I was also considering getting the Duo Boy light. What do you think of it so far?
> 
> ...




Hi Gmartins,

Plant grow, I don't know to early to make judgement. 
The quality, well it is plastic. 
That said, I will compare it to the Arcpod that I had before. The Duoboy, no protection for the water. But I never drop my Arcpod in the water so I couldn't tell you if they are safe like Arcadia say. And even so I wouldn't have put my hand in the water to check it   
Anyway it does hold good on the glass, so you must be pretty sloppy to drop it in the water. 
The look, I don't think I need to say anything. 
The bulb it come with is a 6500k, don't need to change it. The Arcpod come with a pink one, like they use to do 25 years ago   
Price: You need two Arcpods for one Duoboy. And you don't need to change the bulb.
The led the Duoboy come are blue, great for reef. Would have been better green or white. But not a big deal.

Took a few pictures today, did clean the filter, pipes and hoses. Will do a trim tomorrow.


----------



## Sentral (16 Jul 2011)

Gorgeous cube, I love it 

I was looking at that light but can't get them in the UK!


----------



## BigTom (16 Jul 2011)

Looking really nice in those new photos, excellent sense of scale.


----------



## alexandre (11 Aug 2011)

Hi all,

Here are the last shot of the nano. 









On the last picture is the CPO who catched a fish (not the snail), and me trying to rescue him during the photos shoot for the french contest. The fish is find now


----------

